# Bane of Souls now on sale at Smashwords



## thaddeus6th (Jun 1, 2012)

Bane of Souls, a tale of murder, treachery, temptation and feathery hats, is now up for sale on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167813

The trade festival of  Mascezad is normally a time of plenty for Horst and his trader uncle,  but when they visit Highford Horst finds himself conscripted by the  city’s mages. Unable to return to his own people and abandoned by his  uncle, his fortunes go from bad to worse when he discovers that the city  is being terrorised by a spate of murders, and the killer has a  particular taste for dead mages…

I hope you give the sample a try and purchase if it seems like being your kind of book. There's a fair amount of levity to lighten the load, as well as a deadly serious central plot.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 1, 2012)

And it has now been added to my Kindle...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 1, 2012)

Huzzah!

I'd offer you some good karma for your wise purchase, but as Homer told Apu, karma can only be exuded by the cosmos.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 17, 2012)

The Amazon version is now up and running 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008C2KV48/?tag=brite-21

Smashwords do a Kindle version, but I suspect people will prefer the convenience of being able to download it without using any of those old-fangled wires.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 7, 2012)

So that I don't end up putting up a new post for every retailer, here's a link to a list of retailers (with links) that I'll continually update:

http://thaddeuswhite.weebly.com/book-stuff.html

As well as Smashwords and Amazon, Bane of Souls is available at Diesel, Apple, Kobo, Barnes & Noble and has recently been added to Inktera and Versent Books.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 30, 2012)

Tiny delay (ahem), but Bane of Souls is now up on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16114425-bane-of-souls


----------

